# Fishing trip in French Guyana



## french toast

Enjoy !

serrasalmus rhombeus :

























































serrasalmus humeralis :


----------



## x-J-x

OH MY GODDDDDD...


----------



## french toast

metynnis cf. lippincottianus :

















metynnis ? :

















myleus rhomboidalis :


----------



## french toast

acesthrorhyncus falcatus :































u]

poptella brevispina :

















geophagus aff. jurupari :


----------



## french toast

hoplias aimara :

































loricaria :

























corydoras punctatus :


----------



## french toast

last one....

nannacara anomala :









gasteropelecus sternicla :









moenkausia oligolepis :









Sorry for the loading....


----------



## DAZZA

Those pics are incredible !!! Did you go ? Thanks for posting, truly inspirational!!!
Ta.


----------



## french toast

Thanks guys !

Yes, that was an amazing 2 weeks trip !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll go back as soon as I can !


----------



## Genin

did you keep any of the fish you caught? those are some of the most amazing pictures i have seen. great quality. thanks for sharing









Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY

French ...You da man







thanks


----------



## french toast

> did you keep any of the fish you caught?


I wanted to keep 6 of the rombeus we caught on the Iracoubo river. During the next 3 days, 4 of them have died at my friend's house. I feel bad for that







The 2 others are still in Guyana. As I didn't want to lose them, I prefered to wait a bit before asking my friend to send them (as well as some corydoras, metynnis and nannacara)


----------



## bigb1

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantis

wow!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Judazzz

Awesome pics man: absolutely stunning - all those fish look great









Man, I wish I had some cash to go on a trip to the Amazon... :sad:


----------



## Xenon

Wow.....under what circumstances were you able to go? Can we use that rhom pic for the picture galleries....all I can say is WOW!


----------



## wrathofgeo

damn bro nice ass pics! so you can send p's from a foreign country without any liscense?


----------



## tecknik

Those pics are AMAZING!!! How big are those rhoms you caught?


----------



## MR HARLEY

I just took another look at those pics and OOOOOOOOOOHHH My GOSH

















































That is a sweet Rhom


----------



## kouma

that first pic is the best OMG, how big was that rhom?? in the first pic man I feel bad for the ones that died but that falcutus or whatever looks damn mean


----------



## Void

man the teeth on that f*cker r hugeeee


----------



## MR HARLEY

Did you guys see the color on him ..its like its a crystal blue coloring on top of his head ...plus those teeth are ultra white







I want one


----------



## ANDY375HH

that rhom is awesome


----------



## sundrop

Stunning photographs thanks for sharing............................


----------



## Makoa84

AWSOME PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeFFLo

omg you see the teeth on those fish...NICE


----------



## garygny

Really amazing pics. Excellent quality. Nice job.


----------



## Death in #'s

dam u are one lucky man


----------



## khuzhong

OMFG!


----------



## fluidnyc

one word:

WOW!

Nice!


----------



## NIKE

Xenon said:


> Wow.....under what circumstances were you able to go? Can we use that rhom pic for the picture galleries....all I can say is WOW!










yes mike you have to use those pics!! they will never get better than that














thanks for sharing them, simply amazing!!!


----------



## BoSox65

Awesome Man! I want to go on one of those trips so bad! Great pics, thanks for sharing them. I had one of those acesthrorhyncus falcatus in a tank 5 years ago. Real bad ass. He got huge, the store sold him as a dorado. I also had one of the 
hoplias aimara it was sold as a wolf fish, another bad ass. I bought them both in Montana and sold them both later on.

You must have wanted to bring home that huge Rhom, I couldn't have put it back, I would have had to try and bring it home, not likely though I guess.


----------



## JReezelle

BADASS PICS!!! Those trips must be hella fun.


----------



## french toast

Thank you guys for all the kind words !











> under what circumstances were you able to go? Can we use that rhom pic for the picture galleries....all I can say is WOW!


I got a friend (Bigup to Romuald







) who lives there for 11 years. He loves fishing and knew exactly where to go to fish piranhas!!! This guy is a biologist at the Institut Pasteur in Cayenne and works on mosquitos.

Of course you can use those pics Xenon, would be a pleasure !



> so you can send p's from a foreign country without any liscense?


French law allows you to import 30 wild fish for a personnal use ONLY.



> how big was that rhom??


This rhom was 14" at least ! The bluewish color is amazing











> I had one of those acesthrorhyncus falcatus in a tank 5 years ago. Real bad ass. He got huge, the store sold him as a dorado. I also had one of the
> hoplias aimara it was sold as a wolf fish, another bad ass


Yes falcatus is a very impressive and colorfull fish ! I'd like to keep one myself. Aimara is the king of the river in Guyana, they can reach 50" for 40Kg !

I'll post some pics of rivers later.


----------



## wrathofgeo

damn, lucky lucky! the US doesnt i believe


----------



## SiameseDream

nice rhom


----------



## FuZZy

nice pics.


----------



## pamonster

The first or third pic of the Rhom BETTER win pic of the month!!! THose are f*cking great!!!


----------



## camotekid




----------



## mrwilson99

Holy fack! That rhom is amazing! *faints*


----------



## hastatus

Interesting photos Adrien and nice saltwater collection at your web site.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Speechless...congrats man, great trip and pics...














!


----------



## oburi

!

WOW those are some of the nicest pics I have seen on pfury! the piranha pics are truely AWSOME







!!!!!!

OBURI


----------



## B. Scott

WOW, very cool pics.

I really look forward to the biotope shots









Great Job


----------



## LaZy

DAMMMMM sh*t NICE MAN!!!!


----------



## french toast

WOW !!! Thanks every1









Biotopes pics coming soon Brian :nod:

Frank, you got a PM


----------



## mlee965

aWESOME PICS FRENCH!!


----------



## Guest

Did your friend ever tell you the largest piranha hes seen? Tell him when he catches another huge one, send it to you


----------



## french toast

> Did your friend ever tell you the largest piranha hes seen? Tell him when he catches another huge one, send it to you


I think my friend got a pic of a huge rhombeus he caught last year. I'll ask him if he can find it and send it to me. He also considered the blue one I caught as a "middle sized" fish (







) !

We agreed to organize some shipments from time to time .


----------



## Raptor

very nice! I have to go there and fish.


----------



## Liquid Snake

Look at the thickness on that rhom! Good eats in his neighborhood.


----------



## hastatus

For those that might be a tiny bit curious or interested S. niger was based on a fish from that region by Schomburgk (1841) even though he got his fishes mixed up and actually described 2 different species as one (1 from Guyana, the other from Rio ***** which was likely a Pygocentrus)!


----------



## phensway

Amazing!!!!!!!!! i asked for a trip to south america to fish for piranhas for my graduation present............ and that is what i hope to encounter!!!!!!!


----------



## vlahos

that rhom rocks....look how clean its scales, and teeth are....it looks like its so healthy....is that one of the still living?


----------



## french toast

> that rhom rocks....look how clean its scales, and teeth are....it looks like its so healthy....is that one of the still living?


 Unfortunately he's not









Some more shots :nod:

serrasalmus rhombeus :

















































serrasalmus humeralis :


----------



## french toast

myleus rhomboidalis (second one looks like my grand mother







)

















ray :

















pleco sp. :

















akoupa :


----------



## french toast

And finally spiders and snakes :


































Biotopes coming next week


----------



## DiXoN

those pics are some of the best i have seen and those fish were awesome.
FT you are one lucky man.
i hope you have now found a decent outlet for getting fish sent to you i know you were after one.








dixon


----------



## mechanic

WOW!! That Rhom is amazing+++








Sorry(the fisherman in me is showing here I think)
Out of all the fish caught which one fought the hardest 
and what was the fight like say compared to a largemouth bass?
Later
Eric


----------



## Husky_Jim

we are addicted on these pics!!!!!

*WE WANT MORE!!!*

Great job you've done!!!


----------



## thoroughbred

beautiful


----------



## french toast

Again, thanks !!!!











> we are addicted on these pics!!!!!
> WE WANT MORE!!!


I got something like 400 pics of fish from this trip. I'd like to post them all but admin will have to get new servers







. Thanks.



> Out of all the fish caught which one fought the hardest
> and what was the fight like say compared to a largemouth bass?


I never fish largemouth bass but the hardest one was the aimara. That b**** gave me few minutes of intensive fight ! And this one is a small one....







Piranhas are actually pretty easy to fish when they hook (am I correct ?). Most of the time, they just give a bite and leave :sad: I read somewhere rhombeus use to make noise when they're stressed. I can just confirm ! Something like a strong "Huuuu", "Huuu"...pretty funny!



> i hope you have now found a decent outlet for getting fish sent to you i know you were after one.


I hope too Dixon !!! But this guy will need time to organize shipments. I'm also still looking for a BIG rhom like the one I caught. So if you hear about something.....I'd be happy to visit you in London


----------



## Jags

omg!! crazy!! i want i want


----------



## thePACK

damn...great pictures and great fish...wowser...


----------



## peter101

..yikes...niicce rhom - did you see how white the teeth are!?!


----------



## Black-Phoenix

awsome!


----------



## oburi

thats interesting info about the rhombeus.







has this been confirmed anywhere else(I trust u and all, i am just curious)?

Oburi


----------



## french toast

Hi Oburi,

I found a link refering to rhombeus making "noise" to communicate . Sorry that's French :laugh:

It says (for those who understand French) :
"Vivant en banc, les individus communiquent entre eux grâce aux grognements qu'ils émettent"

I didn't find any info on OPEFE but I hope people who already fished them could confirm (maybe George but where the hell is he ????).


----------



## mlee965

communicationg through noise??...interesting...i wonder what frank has to say about that. btw do you have any more pics? that rhom was amazing


----------



## captinmo187

[quote name='french toast' date='Oct 15 2003, 05:28 PM'] acesthrorhyncus falcatus :































u]

OMG!! what is the common name for that bad boy? and were can i get one?

and LOOK at the CHOMPERZ on that rhom! thoes are sick man
cant wait to see ur next trips pics!


----------



## Datman

Interesting....
You know come to think of it whenver any of my p's are in a net they do this buzzing thing. Sometimes the buzzing is almost audible and Ill bet that in the water the fish can hear the buzzing. Sweet you learn something new everyday.
BTW SWEET PICS MAN! That mustve been one helluva trip


----------



## bioballs

I just moved my 11" rhom to another tank and that mofo was making sum weird noises. Hard to explain what it sounded like but it did sound sorta like "huhh huh" kinda like it was heavin or havin a hard time breathing. kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Those pics are awesome! You must have a great time!


----------



## french toast

Good to hear your fish make noise too!











> what is the common name for that bad boy?


I just learnt here this fish is considered as a fresh water baracuda !



> Those pics are awesome! You must have a great time!


Oh Yes I had a great time! Thks.


----------



## Genin

I just had to say it again that your pictures are absolutely amazing and I cannot wait to see the next set you post. Freakin Awesome!!!

Joe


----------



## hastatus

> french toast Posted on Oct 22 2003, 04:01 PM
> Hi Oburi,
> 
> I found a link refering to rhombeus making "noise" to communicate . Sorry that's French
> 
> It says (for those who understand French) :
> "Vivant en banc, les individus communiquent entre eux grâce aux grognements qu'ils émettent"
> 
> *I didn't find any info on OPEFE* but I hope people who already fished them could confirm (maybe George but where the hell is he ????).


They emit a grunting noise. This was covered in my PSCI forum a couple or so months ago. You might look it up. Don't recall the topic title. It's not in OPEFE as I have not had time to record it. You can do same thing using Radio Shack underwater mic.


----------



## Nethius

OMG, I cant get over how beautiful that first Rhom is!!!!

and that myleus rhomboidalis is one fug-ugly mo-fo!!!


----------



## [email protected]$P

Amazing pics there man, The RED eyes on that RHOM , remind me just why i like them so much....


----------



## svpog

intense...


----------



## french toast

> They emit a grunting noise. This was covered in my PSCI forum a couple or so months ago. You might look it up. Don't recall the topic title. It's not in OPEFE as I have not had time to record it. You can do same thing using Radio Shack underwater mic.


Thanks for the info Frank. Do you know how they can make such a noise ? Where does it come from exactly ?


----------



## hastatus

> french toast Posted on Oct 24 2003, 03:08 PM
> QUOTE
> They emit a grunting noise. This was covered in my PSCI forum a couple or so months ago. You might look it up. Don't recall the topic title. It's not in OPEFE as I have not had time to record it. You can do same thing using Radio Shack underwater mic.
> 
> Thanks for the info Frank. Do you know how they can make such a noise ? Where does it come from exactly ?
> 
> *Each fish species has is own technique (clicking teeth, bodies rubbing etc.) With piranas, they vibrate their air bladders.*


----------



## oburi

Hey frenchtoast. Do you have any unposted piranha pics left from your trip? I am sure everyone would love to see them. those wild p's look savage







!!

Oburi


----------



## oldnavycb

all i can say im speecheless


----------



## french toast

Waant more hmmmm ?









I think you've seen the best pics but....here is the *last* set before biotopes (coming tomorrow) :

The beast (still alive):

























The beast (now dead)







:

















Check out the thickness !


----------



## french toast

Last piranha pics :


----------



## french toast

And finally the only piranhas I came back with :

rhom :

















natt :

















2 of my rhoms :

















Biotopes coming tomorrow


----------



## Genin




----------



## oburi

Thanks for posting more pics french toast!!!! (I am sure i am speaking for most when i say this!)

Oburi


----------



## mr_rob_boto

what did you do to those 3 you came back with? Do they smell?


----------



## wrathofgeo

holy sh*t is that big ass fish you have in that cooler of fish swimming around that rhom? naw cant be its way too thick right?


----------



## french toast

> what did you do to those 3 you came back with? Do they smell?


I put them in formalin for 3 days then let them dry for a week. They smellt a bit for few days, that's ok now



> holy sh*t is that big ass fish you have in that cooler of fish swimming around that rhom? naw cant be its way too thick right?


I'm not sure I've correctly understood your question wrathofgeo (







) but if you're asking if the huge thing in the cooler is the big blue rhom, my answer is "YES IT IS"







(but angle of the shot makes it thicker than he is acually)

I finally got pics of biotopes, here they are :

The Iracoubo river  :


























Our spot (where we've fished rhoms, acestro, geophagus...) :

































The boat :









Swimming with piranhas :laugh: :


----------



## french toast

The Approuague river (humeralis, aimara, myleus...) :


----------



## Genin

wow french toast that place is beautiful. you are a very brave swimmer!!

Joe


----------



## french toast

And finally the Yiyi swamps (metynnis and all other small fish) :


































This post starts to be very heavy, those are the last ones


----------



## traumatic

better than national geographic!!!


----------



## oburi

Very Beautiful pics french toast!























Oburi


----------



## Judazzz

Once again, awesome pics, French_Toast!!!
Thanks for sharing them with us...


----------



## wrathofgeo

wow, very nice!


----------



## vanz

Everything that you have posted are amazing!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Honda99_300ex

Truly Amazing.......One Day


----------



## baz

thank you


----------



## boxer

you are the man! without a doubt. viva la france.. or just french toast


----------



## Bigkrup444

WOW!!!!! those pics are amazing. I know where I wanna go on my vacation next summer. That must have been one hell of a time. All i can say is damn


----------



## mlee965

you are soo lucky to experience osmething like that....those pics are amazing....i hope to do something like that sometime in my life


----------



## fishbandit

amazing pictures


----------



## Death in #'s

dam sweet pics
makes me want to leave tonight to go there


----------



## cfr3

....amazing


----------



## french toast

Thanks people







That was a pleasure to share









I hope one day you'll all go there, you'll see Guyana is a fantastic country !!!


----------



## pablosthename

bad ass


----------

